# 30% off all digital Haunt soundtrack music - Pre Halloween Event



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Grab a wicked 30% discount of all our award winning haunt music at our bandcamp store

Haunt Music on Bandcamp

Click the link and enter code 

PUMPKIN

to get the discount. 

Valid for 7 days only!


----------

